# Golf games.



## jag (May 19, 2006)

I've got 'Everybody's golf' for the PS2 which is highly addictive.
I've played 'Tiger Woods' a few times but prefer EG.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmm, that sounds great, Jag, you always play golf wherever you are


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I play Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006 for PSP. One of the best golf games. This game is the thing that brought me into golfing in the first place!


----------



## jag (May 19, 2006)

Funny how these games always make it look so easy.


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

I play Tiger Woods 2005, It is defiently one of the best golf games in my opinion. I have yet to play 2006 but if it is close to 2005 then it has to be great.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

The golf games are always well made, but nothing beats the actual game. Playing on a gaming console doesn't let you feel the wind, and the nature around you.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Deep said:


> I play Tiger Woods 2005, It is defiently one of the best golf games in my opinion. I have yet to play 2006 but if it is close to 2005 then it has to be great.


Same here, I really enjoy Tiger Woods 2005, I am hoping that it becomes even more realistic on these new gaming systems.


----------

